# I've just seen a HW block 12.30am-2.30am



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I curiously refreshed the app and saw this block. I guess they are extending HW hours, with 24/7 in a near future. Prepare for rain of $$$


----------



## Compper (Aug 5, 2017)

HW?

Edit: Nevermind - "Hot Wheels" aka restaurants


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Compper said:


> HW?


Hot Wheels (Restaurant deliveries)


----------



## Compper (Aug 5, 2017)

enigmaquip said:


> Hot Wheels (Restaurant deliveries)


Thanks - still getting used to the lingo


----------



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

Yeah, I have seen these pop up late at night. I have a 1:30 am-3:30 am and a 2:00 am-4:00 am last night around midnight.


----------

